# Mossberg 100 ATR?



## couchtr26 (Jan 16, 2007)

I have recently become interested in a Mossberg 100 ATR. It's chambered in 30.06. I like the versatility of 30.06. It is around $280. No scope but I like it that way so I can pick the scope I want and not fool with a crap scope. Anyone, ever deal with these? I would like to know if they are worth it. I'm not looking for perfection but a nice, not too expensive, and reliable rifle. I like mil surp but would like to get something a little more modern besides a Marlin 336.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

2nd or 3rd coming of the Raptor bolt gun. Under the Raptor name they were JUNK!! Poor accuracy, poor function. You'd be far better off with a Stevens, Savage, or ADL Remington.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

The Mossberg ATR is not the same as the old Raptor Arms guns. When Charter Arms bought the Raptor Arms company they made modifications to the gun and sold them as the Charter Arms Field King. Mossberg bought the tooling from Charter Arms and made their own changes to the design and the ATR is the result. A match rifle it is not. A decent no frills hunting gun for the cost it is. My choice would be a Savage or a Ruger but a couple of my hunting friends have the ATR and are quit satisfied with the performance of the gun .


----------



## couchtr26 (Jan 16, 2007)

Okay, I saw a couple earlier today I may go with the Remington 700 or Savage instead.


----------

